# Paying tax in UK on US Social Security



## Cowshill (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a US citizen permanently resident in the UK receiving US Social Security retirement benefit. I'm retired with no earned income. I am quite confident that my US Social Security is taxable only in the UK and not on my US income tax filing. However, I recall reading somewhere that I could deduct 10% from the amount of this benefit that I declare to HMRC. I can't now find anything saying this. Was I dreaming or can I deduct that 10%?

- Jim


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I can confirm the notion that your US SS benefit is taxable only in the UK. Check the IRS publication on Social Security if you (or anyone lurking here) have any doubts: Publication 915

Don't know about the UK taxes, but a 10% flat deduction like that sounds like a "standard deduction" or "basic exemption" type of thing. (There is something similar here in France.) It may be part of the basic tax calculation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

